# Goldnote Golden Retrievers and My Journey....



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

So glad you found a great breeder to deal with and a very, very cute puppy!!!

I too will be doing a long drive for my pup come spring. I'm keeping it to myself how far I am going as well. LOL But for the right dog, whats a few extra hours?

Congrats and have fun!


----------



## Want A Golden (Oct 18, 2011)

Beanie said:


> So glad you found a great breeder to deal with and a very, very cute puppy!!!
> 
> I too will be doing a long drive for my pup come spring. I'm keeping it to myself how far I am going as well. LOL But for the right dog, whats a few extra hours?
> 
> Congrats and have fun!


Good luck with the drive and your pup!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats! You're in for an adventure like no other. I wish you all the best with your new friend. Post lots of pics!


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

Do you have to speak to the puppy in Canadian?:--big_grin:
Ps. Beautiful puppy, Good luck.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

She's beautiful! What a wonderful decision and a great process. Looking forward to hearing how she develops into a lovely dog.


----------



## Want A Golden (Oct 18, 2011)

beemerdog said:


> Do you have to speak to the puppy in Canadian?:--big_grin:
> Ps. Beautiful puppy, Good luck.


I should try. She's not listening to English very well.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

One of the off-leash dogs in our off-leash play group is a Goldnotes dog, and she is a great dog. My daughters school mate also has a Goldnotes girl, who passed her therapy dog certification as soon as she turned 1. They are great dogs. Congratulations on your puppy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous, sweet face she has  Congratulations!


----------



## Want A Golden (Oct 18, 2011)

nolefan said:


> What a gorgeous, sweet face she has  Congratulations!


There's definitely some mischievous behind that sweet face. She's going to keep me on my toes!


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Who is the sire of your pup? Goldnote tends to use a lot of the Kyon studs.

She is beautiful!


----------



## Want A Golden (Oct 18, 2011)

2tired said:


> Who is the sire of your pup? Goldnote tends to use a lot of the Kyon studs.
> 
> She is beautiful!


Thank you. Ivan was the stud from Kyon.


----------



## Want A Golden (Oct 18, 2011)

Millie'sMom said:


> One of the off-leash dogs in our off-leash play group is a Goldnotes dog, and she is a great dog. My daughters school mate also has a Goldnotes girl, who passed her therapy dog certification as soon as she turned 1. They are great dogs. Congratulations on your puppy.


Thank you. I'm hoping to do therapy work and Goldnote spent considerable time trying to identify the best pup for eventual therapy work. I know it's always a crapshoot, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. :crossfing


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Want A Golden said:


> Thank you. Ivan was the stud from Kyon.


I thought I saw the Ivan "look"...I also have an Ivan pup (male, mom is also from Kyon).

I am sure you will be thrilled with her!

One of Kobey's litter sisters is in the Baltimore area.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations and what a beautiful puppy! I can relate to your need for a Golden. It was me who wanted one after falling in love with ones I met. My hubby thought they were too big and had reservations but Asia has been an amazing dog and we can not imagine not having a Golden in our lives. Can't wait to see lots of pics!


----------



## bethmomoftwins (Dec 6, 2012)

Winter is beautiful- wishing you a safe, short and happy journey back home with her! I'm 43 and we're also getting our first ever dog (puppy) right after the new year. Can't wait to hear all about your adventures!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, she is beautiful


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

She is really cute. Getting a GR was one of the best things I have ever done in my life.
I would go to any lengths for a top golden like yours.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

He is wonderful! I congratulate you for driving up there to get her!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations for finding a great breeder and wonderful puppy! I too went a great distance for our newest, Yogi, almost 11 weeks old, but we flew from Dallas to Cleveland and then drove a little over 2 hours to Eire PA to his breeder's house. We had a long couple of days but it was worth it in the end! 

Enjoy your puppy!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Want A Golden said:


> Thank you. I'm hoping to do therapy work and Goldnote spent considerable time trying to identify the best pup for eventual therapy work. I know it's always a crapshoot, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. :crossfing


I wish you the best in your therapy dog endeavors.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Just want to say Winter is so sweet looking puppy. I love her.
You found her, and she found you - God Bless.
Hope to see more and more pictures of Winter.
Happy Holidays.


----------



## Goldnote Goldens (Dec 30, 2012)

*Thank you for your kind words!*



Want A Golden said:


> I've always wanted a golden retriever. I'm 43 and I'm finally in a position to get one. While my kids were excited, truth be told, I purchased the puppy more for me than my kids. I wanted a golden. I needed a golden.
> 
> I did a ton of research, mostly on this tremendously helpful forum. I spoke to several exceptional breeders of uncompromising integrity. But at the end of the day, due to timing and some other factors, I selected Goldnote Golden Retrievers (Bruce Brown). Bruce seemed well regarded on this forum and his focus on socialization and matching pup to owner appealed to me. The hiccup - I live outside Washington, DC and Bruce is north of Toronto. I decided to go up to Canada to pick up the puppy.
> 
> ...


It was our pleasure to spend time with you "I Want a Golden", we enjoyed your visit with us very much. We appreciate your choosing one of our "babies" to be a part of your family. It has been an honour to be a part of your journey into Goldens. We wish you every success with Winter and look forward to updates about your accomplishments and challenges. Thank you so much for your lovely post about our dogs and Judi and I, we appreciate your taking the time to do this very much! 
Cheers
Bruce


----------



## Want A Golden (Oct 18, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> I wish you the best in your therapy dog endeavors.


Thank you!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Want A Golden said:


> I've always wanted a golden retriever. I'm 43 and I'm finally in a position to get one. While my kids were excited, truth be told, I purchased the puppy more for me than my kids. I wanted a golden. I needed a golden.
> 
> I did a ton of research, mostly on this tremendously helpful forum. I spoke to several exceptional breeders of uncompromising integrity. But at the end of the day, due to timing and some other factors, I selected Goldnote Golden Retrievers (Bruce Brown). Bruce seemed well regarded on this forum and his focus on socialization and matching pup to owner appealed to me. The hiccup - I live outside Washington, DC and Bruce is north of Toronto. I decided to go up to Canada to pick up the puppy.
> 
> ...


Wow, amazingly beautiful pup Winter is. Equally amazing breeder. Congratulations! :wavey:


----------



## Next dog (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi, I have an appointment to look at Goldnote's puppies in a few days time, however I found out the sire is a PRA carrier, and the dam hasn't bee tested yet. My worry is that in case the dam is also a carrier, then the puppies will definitely be PRA affected. I wonder if anyone know how common is this condition in golden.?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Just curious if there are any restrictions on importing or exporting pets between the U.S. and Canada?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Next dog said:


> Hi, I have an appointment to look at Goldnote's puppies in a few days time, however I found out the sire is a PRA carrier, and the dam hasn't bee tested yet. My worry is that in case the dam is also a carrier, then the puppies will definitely be PRA affected. I wonder if anyone know how common is this condition in golden.?


Two carriers can produce carriers, affected and clear puppies. 
I'd guess if they haven't tested the dam they will dna them before they leave so they'll know. Wishing you a clear or a carrier!


----------

